# 2010 SALTIGA REVIEW BY ALLAN HAWK



## Iyaman (Nov 14, 2010)

Enjoy.

http://stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=768370


----------



## BillyBlogs (Jan 10, 2012)

*Allan Hawke's Report on Daiwa Saltiga*

Allan,
As a beginner soaking up any info like blotting paper does to ink(pre biro era ) your report is THE BEST I have encountered in my first 12 months on any fishing forum site.
Detailed in every way immaginable.
Balanced & an objective critique.
Brilliant.

BillyBlogs


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

You can also see reviews of other reels by Alan Hawk on jignpopforum.com .


----------

